# NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number

## Cr0t

Any nvidia-driver above 384.111 throws this on my GeForce GTX 560

```
[   56.131359] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x26:0x40:1122)

[   56.131392] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

[   56.215458] resource sanity check: requesting [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff], which spans more than PCI Bus 0000:00 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]

[   56.215598] caller _nv001170rm+0xe3/0x1d0 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs
```

Has anyone else seen this?

----------

## blopsalot

ive been getting this part since nvidia-drivers were patched for retpoline , no errors though and no instability.

```
resource sanity check: requesting [mem 0x000c0000-0x000fffff], which spans more than PCI Bus 0000:00 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff window]
```

----------

## Cr0t

Those messages just keep on rolling. X never even starts.

----------

